# Powerbook G4 & Airport Extreme Card



## ZeroXcape (Apr 5, 2007)

Hello,

Over the last couple of months, my wireless card continues to fail. In order to get my wireless card working, I have to shutdown the laptop, remove the battery, eject the airport extreme card, reinsert it, and reboot. Then when I reboot, 30% of the time my wireless card will work.

The wireless card will fail if I put my computer to sleep or if I shut it down.

When put to sleep, the wireless card icon will appear but it will not find a network (even when I know there are several).

When I shut the computer down and restart it, the wireless card icon will not even load.

Then to get my wireless card working again, I have to repeat the ejection/insertion process until the powerbook picks up the card.

I've read that the problem could be the antenna, but I'm really not sure how to determine that.

Any input would be greatly appreciated. Here are my computer stats:



> *Hardware Overview:*
> Machine Name:	PowerBook G4 15"
> Machine Model:	PowerBook5,4
> CPU Type:	PowerPC G4 (1.1)
> ...


----------

